# Waysonset corner this weekend



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I will definitely be fishing there on Sunday. The itch is killing me. Going to Anglers to get some minnows.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Waysons corner


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Wash your hands after you scratch your itch.....


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

:fishing:Good luck on that trip


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm here. Got one already on minnow.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice. Hope you get more.


----------



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of rig do you use?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Got my limit
Hi/Lo with minnow


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Biggest 10"


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Hueski said:


> Biggest 10"


9" min on them FYI


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm quite aware.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Kk I follow all regs, can't say for others.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

nice


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice catch. They are in there pretty good right now.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Hueski said:


> Kk I follow all regs, can't say for others.


I guess i just interpreted the "biggest was 10" wrong. my apologies i wasn't trying to offend.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't take it that way KK. Their were a ton of people on the pier elbow to elbow. I walked down the path to the end, they said I was crazy. I was there a few hrs and caught my limit. They said leaving already, I said years I got my limit. Good day on the water


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Always cool when you can catch fish with snow on the ground or ice on the water. Great pic, pretty fish!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks ncdead.


----------



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of hook size do u use? I be out there tomorrow. Just drove by and pier is pack


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Absolutely brother, happy fishing! I am ignorant about catching perch. Are they in rivers, lakes? Thanks....I know I could google it but prefer to hear directly from the folks who know these things....


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

baowie I used size 1 hook. I walked all the way to the end away from everybody.
ncdead they can be found in lakes, rivers, creeks, bays and oceans.
And I was using minnows.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool looking fish....looks like a smaller version of a walleye in a way. Different color obviously. Pretty little bugger.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah pretty much. Its spawning season for them now.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

And the prize. Both filled with roe.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We eat the roe, do you?http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k89/andypat/Food/whatsforbreakfast008.jpg


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I do.


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey hueski whats the limit 10 an did you get them on high tide or low tide i tried on low tide an i didn't get any using minnows


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

9 is the limit and I was there for both hi and low tide.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

project5550 said:


> Hey hueski whats the limit 10 an did you get them on high tide or low tide i tried on low tide an i didn't get any using minnows


You have to be able to move if they aren't biting where you are.
They like deeper spots near some kind of cover.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

We grew up eating catfish roe on occasion. Every year we go to Florida and catch Mahi, Mahi....most of them are females and loaded with roe. I should be bringing that home to eat, instead of tossing it back in the drink or using it for chum shouldn't I? I always thought it was a shame to waste it, but no one else in the group has any interest in the stuff. Funny we will sit around and eat raw tuna after a day of fishing in the keys, but no one wants any part fine looking Mahi roe....go figure. I remember catfish roe being quite good but it has been many, many years.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hueski said:


> 9 is the limit and I was there for both hi and low tide.


 The limit is ten in MD.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ncdead I do the same, I'm from Alaska its in my blood. I've been hooked on fishing from day one.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

OK Guys, breakfast is on me. Lets eat. LOL!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Breakfast is on me guys. LOL!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Man you have beer and oysters on half, way to go Andypat.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Breakfast is on me guys. LOL!


 And fish roe.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Try it in a stew.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok thats new.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Rode by there today, had to be 20 cars packed in down there. Didn't look like a damned thing going on from passin over on rt4


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be there early tomorow with my kids.


----------

